# 1990s Specialized Hardrock



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Hopefully this is the right forum.

I bought a 1990s Specialized HardRock off craigslist a few months back. $75. I got it from a bicycle mechanic so it had all new cables and housing and was tuned perfectly. I use it for commuting and neighborhood rides right now. I was super inspired by this all things Koski thread and the picture of the bike with a short stem and high rise bars. I really want to do this to my HardRock.

I'm still a novice at bicycle mechanics and just recently got a bike stand.

A) Is the stem in my hard rock now a "quill" stem? I would like to take out the stem in there now. Is that possible without having to replace my fork? If it is do you guys have any recommendations in stems that are similar to the one shown in my example picture and compatible with my HardRock? Basically something not as high but shorter. 
B) Also here are the handlebars I have chosen off Amazon. Wald 5.25" rise bars. They looked comparable to the ones in that picture and have good reviews and a good price. What do you think?

Amazon.com: Wald 5.25-Inch Rise MTB Handle Bar, Chrome 27.1 #803: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Is that the look you're going for? Great one to emulate.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes that's a quill stem, looks to be 1"inch. Loosen the allen bolt and give it a tap back down with a mallet, it should pull right out.. Don't need to play with the fork or headset (big chrome nut doohickey).
I'm not a fan of the roady stem and high rise bars, it looks all San Francisco but I'm an idiot with such things.

I say if your way tall and that's where you run your seat walk away.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

jimbowho said:


> I'm not a fan of the roady stem and high rise bars, it looks all San Francisco but I'm an idiot with such things.


Wait... What?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Awshucks said:


> Hopefully this is the right forum.
> 
> I bought a 1990s Specialized HardRock off craigslist a few months back. $75. I got it from a bicycle mechanic so it had all new cables and housing and was tuned perfectly. I use it for commuting and neighborhood rides right now. I was super inspired by this all things Koski thread and the picture of the bike with a short stem and high rise bars. I really want to do this to my HardRock.
> 
> ...


I think you're in the right forum. Good bike to emulate and a good bike to use as a test sled. Should be a 1" quill. Make sure the stem and bars you use are compatible clamp size (most likely 25.4).



jimbowho said:


> I'm not a fan of the roady stem and high rise bars, it looks all San Francisco but I'm an idiot with such things.


You realize the significance of that bike though right?



hollister said:


> Wait... What?


Apparently Trailmasters are gay?


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes Rumphy he's liking the early 80's Trailmaster all things koski look. I can't vision the look on the Hardrock. 

Hollister, wait...what? Didn't mention Trailmaster. My opinion was about the look. I can't tell if your being an ass or joking?

Certain things just don't work for me like big bar ends on riser bars with a quill adapter.

Getting easy to ruffle feathers here!!


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

jimbowho said:


> Hollister, wait...what? Didn't mention Trailmaster. My opinion was about the look. I can't tell if your being an ass or joking?


He's being an ass, as usual.


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

Awshucks said:


> B) Also here are the handlebars I have chosen off Amazon. Wald 5.25" rise bars. They looked comparable to the ones in that picture and have good reviews and a good price. What do you think?
> 
> Amazon.com: Wald 5.25-Inch Rise MTB Handle Bar, Chrome 27.1 #803: Sports & Outdoors


Well those are not vintage handlebars. Therefore according to hollister (and moderator girlonbike would support him) you should be banished to the noob forum.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Dance monkey, dance


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

hollister said:


> Dance monkey, dance


You seem to be the one dancing the line of VRC/non-VRC.

I'm just trying to observe the criteria you have set forth (based on a lack of information).


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

hollister said:


> Dance monkey, dance


I am willing to dance for quite a while calling out your nonsense. You really don't have much to stand on.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

jimbowho said:


> Yes that's a quill stem, looks to be 1"inch. Loosen the allen bolt and give it a tap back down with a mallet, it should pull right out.. Don't need to play with the fork or headset (big chrome nut doohickey).
> I'm not a fan of the roady stem and high rise bars, it looks all San Francisco but I'm an idiot with such things.
> 
> I say if your way tall and that's where you run your seat walk away.


Hm, I like the short stem and high rise bar look for some reason it looks sleek to me but at the same time comfortable.

You're right I am pretty tall, at 6'5. However, how the bike is now it's one of the best feeling/fitting bikes I've actually ever been on. You ask why would I want to change that but I'm assuming if I replace that high stem with something shorter but compromise with higher bars I should be fine or close. Thanks for the advice none the less.

Also didn't mean to start an argument here. I figured the bike was vintage and if I'm to put non-vintage bike parts on it, even to the dismay of others, I won't mention it here, sorry. Right now I'm more concerned about functionality and appearance over the overall vintage schematics. Thanks again for the advice people.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry, don't worry about it. You're doing fine, OP.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Awshucks. You are golden. If I told these VRC people about my 91 Stumpjumper with V-brakes, 1x9, Pro-flex ti suspention stem, downhill tires, Brooks saddle, they would string me up! That's why they will never know. Your opinion is all that counts when your on that great bike. I was just giving an opinion and trying to be funny. I wish people would laugh at my jokes and not my opinion.

You didn't start an argument, we did!

PS. If you want to unleash hell for fun come back in a couple months and tell vrc peeps your going to paint it. Ride on.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol ok. Well nevertheless as soon as I get new parts on it and feel like it's complete I'll dig up this thread and update you guys. Thanks again.


----------

